# Bridgeport Vari-speed Puller For Motor Bearings



## Brnoczech (May 28, 2015)

I posted this in the Bridgport forum, but thought I would put it here also.  I am in the process of doing some maintenance on my 2J varispeed mill, and plan to replace the motor bearings. I have the motor off the mill, but don't have it disassembled yet. Does anyone know how long a reach gear/bearing puller I will need in order to reach the lower bearing on the motor shaft . I am guessing 7" reach or so, but does anyone know for sure. I plan to get the puller before disassembling the motor further. Thanks.


----------



## astjp2 (May 28, 2015)

You need one of these and some all thread..


----------



## Brnoczech (May 28, 2015)

Thanks, however I was told that a splitter type puller would not work because it might bend or interfere with the "fins" that stick out at the end of the armature.


----------



## astjp2 (May 29, 2015)

Ok, I guess that all of the ones we have done at work didn't work then?  You need to get it apart and look to see what will work.  Tim


----------

